# Planted Tanks > Plant Talk > Aquatic Moss Club >  Calling moss lovers!

## bbpippen

Hi all, ive been doing experiments on mosses from asia and europe. Sadly most of them are terrestrial mosses and therefore do not survive well in submersed conditions.

However theres this very interesting moss that managed to change its form and adapt to submersed conditions, its slow growing though.

I have yet to bring it to Prof Benito Tan for Identification.

So meanwhile i thought i could share with you guys this beautiful moss.

Enjoy!

----------


## bbpippen

sorry for the poor pictures, did my best with the camera.  :Smile:

----------


## flybaits

hi,
very nice n unique looking moss. where issit from n whats the cond u kept them?
thxs

cheers!

----------


## octane

nice looking moss. 

if your camera can focus on your finger prints, sure can focus on the moss  :Grin:

----------


## YiDaLi

Something I have not seen before! Nice moss there! Thanks for sharing bro bbpippen! :Smile:

----------


## bbpippen

> Something I have not seen before! Nice moss there! Thanks for sharing bro bbpippen!


Lol you also came over to AQ ? ha

Yeah i love mosses beside bettas  :Smile:

----------


## bbpippen

> hi,
> very nice n unique looking moss. where issit from n whats the cond u kept them?
> thxs
> 
> cheers!


temperature about 25degrees Celsius,
Kh about 4-5 german degrees
Ph range 6.8-7.0

Thats about all.

----------


## flybaits

thxs.... if got spare, surely wud like some!! :Laughing: 

thxs again. looking forward for other posts.

cheers!

----------


## ish

Bro, I think it is a Star Moss / Tortula ruralis if I'm not mistaken. Very nice!

----------


## juggler

bbpippen:

This is beautiful. What is the country of origin?

----------


## ranchu

I too think that it is Starmoss. Nice

----------


## bbpippen

> bbpippen:
> 
> This is beautiful. What is the country of origin?


Thank you bro for your kind comment.
I have yet to check with the Prof on its scientific name as yet, so cannot name it.

It looks like Tortula ruralis however i dont think it is that as the frouds are more distinct and dont curve downwards like the flower petals.

Origin wise im not too sure, will check it up and update  :Smile: 








> I too think that it is Starmoss. Nice


Ive seen alot of different "star" mosses including those from europe and france. However we cannot just based on our naked eye to judge. They really look much more different under a microscope's magnification.

Only then can we deduce its real name and i have to see the Professor for his advice.

Anyway Ill identify it and update you guys  :Smile:

----------


## bbpippen

hi all, somehow i still think the original emmersed form of this moss is this in the link http://www.aquaticquotient.com/forum...555#post358555

Sadly i couldnt get them to adapt to immersed.

----------


## Mars

There are a lots of star looking mosses... I don't think this one is Tortula ruralis....

It could be Plagiomnium undulatum : http://www.funet.fi/pub/sci/bio/life...ndulatum-2.jpg

----------


## louis_last

I have seen a very similar moss too this labeled as Barbula sp. on a Polish website.

----------


## ah^siao

it could be the commonly found cement moss.

----------


## PROFILLET

Is this hardy?

----------


## louis_last

I ordered some of the Barbula species moss i mentioned in my previous post and having taken delivery of it today I can say that it looks almost identical to this, unfortunately I can't upload any photos for a while but as soon as I can I will do so in order that you might compare the two and see what you think.

----------


## bbpippen

finally ive got it identified, its _Hyophila Involutal_

Seems that this terrestrial moss grows slowly in submersed conditions, but the rosette forms a very nice 'star' shape

----------


## bbpippen

here are some new pictures of the moss after 3 months.

enjoy!

----------


## bbpippen

Heres another nice and very dense moss, Genus is Bryum family but the i cannot identify the sp. There are many many sp of this Bryum moss.




Picture of it starting to pearl :

----------


## fireblade

> here are some new pictures of the moss after 3 months.
> 
> enjoy!


Think I found this during my malaysia trip visit!!
a picture I took...

----------


## bbpippen

hi bro, the pic you dont isnt the moss hyophila involutal, you got to magnify it under a microscope to see the real structure.

The picture of the moss you posted doesnt seem to form a rosette, so definitely not the one..

cheers

----------


## fireblade

oh..thought they look the same..  :Smile:

----------


## bbpippen

> oh..thought they look the same..


yeah will look the same from the naked eye, especially if same genus.

but to differentiate the sp you will need magnification  :Smile:

----------


## tien13378

The photo not clear but I think the same my moss that I collect in VietNam.
Some pictures

----------


## louis_last

That moss is amazing, i would give my left hand to have some of this.

----------


## bbpippen

> That moss is amazing, i would give my left hand to have some of this.


lol, you live in scotland ?

----------


## zip

Here in Taiwan, we call *Jade & Pearl Moss*.

----------


## bbpippen

Hi bro, i do know taiwan has another sp of it. Its faster growing as compared to _Hyophila Involutal_. However the shape is slightly different, the jade or pearl moss is more rosy in a way.

But its still a very nice moss! thanks for the pictures bro

----------


## zip

_Don't mention it._
_Here's another one which is called "Babybreath Moss" in Chinese translation ._

 :Smug:  :Smug:  :Smug:

----------


## louis_last

> lol, you live in scotland ?


Yes I do and I am going insane with the frustration of seeing these pictures and knowing I'll never be able to get some samples because I'm so far away. I'll post some pictures of our Scottish mosses one day soon. 
Here is a quote from the forestry commision guidelines for collecting moss in Scotland 

"Scotland is a biodiversity hotspot for mosses, with 87&#37; of the UK's moss species and 60% of Europe's moss species, and as much as 5% of the world's mosses. Scotland is particularly important for peat bogs, or mires"

I have high hopes that I might be able to find some new species for the Hobby. I already have one Scottish moss growing well in my aquarium.

----------


## bbpippen

> Yes I do and I am going insane with the frustration of seeing these pictures and knowing I'll never be able to get some samples because I'm so far away. I'll post some pictures of our Scottish mosses one day soon. 
> Here is a quote from the forestry commision guidelines for collecting moss in Scotland 
> 
> "Scotland is a biodiversity hotspot for mosses, with 87% of the UK's moss species and 60% of Europe's moss species, and as much as 5% of the world's mosses. Scotland is particularly important for peat bogs, or mires"
> 
> I have high hopes that I might be able to find some new species for the Hobby. I already have one Scottish moss growing well in my aquarium.


Hi bro ive been to scotland and gotten a few mosses from there, seems like the ones ive gotten are terrestrial ones. But i do believe that are true aquatic mosses that can be found in scotland.
Two of the mosses ive found are _Trichostomum brachydontium_ from scotland, edinburgh and_Bryum caespitosum.


_If you want some _hyophila Involutal_, i dont mind sending some over to you.

----------


## bbpippen

> _Don't mention it._
> _Here's another one which is called "Babybreath Moss" in Chinese translation ._



Dear bro ZIP,
this moss should be genus of Bryum family. sp wise im not that sure already.

----------


## louis_last

> Hi bro ive been to scotland and gotten a few mosses from there, seems like the ones ive gotten are terrestrial ones. But i do believe that are true aquatic mosses that can be found in scotland.
> Two of the mosses ive found are _Trichostomum brachydontium_ from scotland, edinburgh and_Bryum caespitosum.
> 
> 
> _If you want some _hyophila Involutal_, i dont mind sending some over to you.


If you ever find yourself visiting Edinburgh again you can find Fontinalis antypretica in the Water of Leith as well as one or two other aquatic mosses and liverworts I have not identified yet. 
It seems that most of our truly aquatic mosses and liverworts grow in very cold highland lochs but I remain optimistic that some at least will grow in warmer water, I intend to seek help from the Royal botanical gardens as i have some friends there.
I would love some Hyophila Involuta, I have some excellent vivarium mosses I have been cultivating that i could send you in return or if you would prefer cash that works too.

----------


## bbpippen

> If you ever find yourself visiting Edinburgh again you can find Fontinalis antypretica in the Water of Leith as well as one or two other aquatic mosses and liverworts I have not identified yet. 
> It seems that most of our truly aquatic mosses and liverworts grow in very cold highland lochs but I remain optimistic that some at least will grow in warmer water, I intend to seek help from the Royal botanical gardens as i have some friends there.
> I would love some Hyophila Involuta, I have some excellent vivarium mosses I have been cultivating that i could send you in return or if you would prefer cash that works too.


i didnt visit any rivers when i went there, definitely hoping to see the mosses in Water of Leith. For my region, we dont really haf truly aquatic mosses. ill be glad if you could send mi some too  :Smile:

----------

